#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  اصدار فئة جديدة من الاوراق المالية في زيمبابوي

## رويتر

المصرف المركزي في زيمبابوي يعلن نه سيصدر اوراقا نقدية جديدة ابتداء من 1 اغسطس/ آب 2008.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## د.سعيد

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ليش هم عندهم عملة بالأصل .....................*

----------

